# Bohemian/euro Restaurant



## Linz (6/1/07)

I dropped into Manfreds the other day(and shock/horror, got what I wanted. Not sold what he thought I needed!!!) and picked up a flyer from his counter announcing....

"Just opened in your area"

Bohemian Euro Restaurant

Its located at 1/5 The Northern Rd, Narellan.

Boasting...Pork knuckles(never got those)slow roasted in beer, Bratwurst with sauerkraut, Czech Schnitzels

ALL WASHED DOWN WITH EUROPEAN AND AUSTRALIAN BEERS

anyone been there??


----------



## barfridge (7/1/07)

Can you hear that?

That's the sound of me salivating from the other side of the country. If anyone goes there, please let us know, so we can live vicariously through you.


----------



## shotduck (7/1/07)

Linz said:


> ALL WASHED DOWN WITH EUROPEAN AND AUSTRALIAN BEERS



Sure thats not supposed to read "all washed down with heineken and VB"?


----------



## Whistlingjack (7/1/07)

Mmmm...schweinhaxen, kndel, rotkohl and hefeweizen....

Had that for lunch today...


----------



## Duff (7/1/07)

Linz said:


> anyone been there??



No, but I will this week as that's close for me daytime. Must be near the Motor Inn somewhere.


----------



## Linz (7/1/07)

Duff said:


> No, but I will this week as that's close for me daytime. Must be near the Motor Inn somewhere.




Drove past it today....

it is at the motor inn, so get into the tucker on to the beers and stumble 15m to your bed for an overnight stay.....  :super:


----------



## Duff (7/1/07)

Are you free this week? For lunch and beers, not the Motor Inn extras of course  :lol:


----------



## Linz (7/1/07)

Duff said:


> Are you free this week? For lunch and beers, not the Motor Inn extras of course  :lol:




IS it a business lunch???


----------



## Linz (7/1/07)

The Shot Duck said:


> Sure thats not supposed to read "all washed down with heineken and VB"?




TSD,

you been there already???

Dont want to be wasting good drinking time !!!!


----------



## Duff (7/1/07)

Linz said:


> IS it a business lunch???



Business lunch? :huh: I've forgotten what they are since I've become a student  

Maybe if Pumpy is around we could discuss 'possible' pump purchases for the University


----------



## Pumpy (7/1/07)

Duff said:


> Business lunch? I've forgotten what they are since I've become a student
> 
> Maybe if Pumpy is around we could discuss 'possible' pump purchases for the University




Duff

I live behind the Agricultural University of yours and all those two headed sheep and those five legged horses that you have been mucking around with their DNA come and 'SH One T 'at the bottom of my back yard . Cor what a smell .
If you can do something about them then we may have a deal .

And look what you have done with those Donkeys !!  


pumpy


----------



## shotduck (13/1/07)

Linz said:


> TSD,
> 
> you been there already???
> 
> Dont want to be wasting good drinking time !!!!


No, Linz... haven't been there yet. I just don't get too excited these days when I see similar claims. Been shot by this too often in the past. Would like to hear from a far less skeptical individual than I if they do get there though.

Cheers,
TSD


----------



## Hogan (13/1/07)

Only one way to find out if it fits the bill. Give it a shot.

Linz, Pumpy - you guys going down the George tomorrow??


Cheers, Hogan.


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/07)

Hogan said:


> Only one way to find out if it fits the bill. Give it a shot.
> 
> Linz, Pumpy - you guys going down the George tomorrow??
> Cheers, Hogan.




Yes too see Jayse what time Hoages ?

Pumpy


----------



## Hogan (13/1/07)

About 12.30pm I am assuming. Have sent you an email re the Micro reg.

Hoges.


----------



## Hogan (13/1/07)

Pumpy - just spoke with Linz. 12.30pm. is good. see you there.

Hoges.


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/07)

Hogan said:


> Pumpy - just spoke with Linz. 12.30pm. is good. see you there.
> 
> Hoges.




Hoges , I will bring a few bottles of homebrew to drink unde rthe table bring a Pilsner 


Pumpy


----------



## Linz (15/1/07)

BUGGER.......


Checked out the flyer.........

They're not open for lunch!!!!!!

Tues- Sat 6.00pm- 9.30pm, Sun 12.00pm- 8.00pm


----------



## arogers (31/5/07)

Guys, just dragging up an old thread so sorry 


But I went there on the weekend, and the beer and grub was awesome!

I've been stinging for a pork knuckle ever since Oktoberfest last year!


Well worth a visit IMO. Will def be back there.


Beers....


----------



## Hogan (31/5/07)

regulator said:


> Guys, just dragging up an old thread so sorry
> But I went there on the weekend, and the beer and grub was awesome!
> 
> I've been stinging for a pork knuckle ever since Oktoberfest last year!
> ...




Good to hear Regulator. We are thinking of dining there for the 2nd birthday bash of M.A.L.E. Franko has been there and agrees that the tucker and draught beers are extra fine.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Slurpdog (31/5/07)

Hogan said:


> Good to hear Regulator. We are thinking of dining there for the 2nd birthday bash of M.A.L.E. Franko has been there and agrees that the tucker and draught beers are extra fine.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



Yeh rub it in won't ya'.


----------



## Kingy (31/5/07)

Whats on the beer menu?


----------



## arogers (1/6/07)

I was drinking the Hofbrau Dunkel..

Man I reckon its one of the best beers ive ever drunk.

I wish they were open for lunch.... MMM


----------



## Franko (1/6/07)

mmmmm pork knuckle

Cant wait to get back there again

Franko


----------



## kabooby (3/9/07)

Had a Fathers day dinner there last night. 
Had a stein of Bitburger and a stein of the dunkel. Dunkel was a great beer but the Bitburger was a bit average.

Oh and the pork knuckle was huge, should not have tried to eat all of that.

Kabooby


----------



## MattSR (3/9/07)

regulator said:


> I was drinking the Hofbrau Dunkel..
> 
> Man I reckon its one of the best beers ive ever drunk.
> 
> I wish they were open for lunch.... MMM



Regulator, when are we going back?

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## arogers (3/9/07)

MattSR said:


> Regulator, when are we going back?
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:




ASAP mate, ASAP... Now I can drink a little more often


----------



## Pumpy (3/9/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Had a Fathers day dinner there last night.
> Had a stein of Bitburger and a stein of the dunkel. Dunkel was a great beer but the Bitburger was a bit average.
> 
> Oh and the pork knuckle was huge, should not have tried to eat all of that.
> ...


----------



## arogers (3/9/07)

MMMMM now I'm hungry...


----------



## kabooby (3/9/07)

Is that Pumpy's special recipe


----------

